# Updated Social Anxiety Disorder Article



## Drew

A big thanks to Andrew and Martin for authoring a new article for our Social Anxiety Disorder page:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/disorder/

Drew


----------



## Thunder

That has to be the worst article written about SA in many years. Absolutely horrid. You should maybe get someone who knows the difference between shyness and social anxiety to write something. 

I remember when SA was an actual illness, not some weird version of shyness. If this definition of social anxiety becomes widely accepted I'll never again tell anyone I have social anxiety. Given the weight this article will have on a site like SAS that is quite likely. From now on I have social phobia.


----------



## Drew

Brian, this was co-authored by one of the leading researchers on social anxiety. That certainly doesn't mean it's automatically to be accepted as a great article, but this is someone who has spent a large portion of their career researching and writing about social anxiety.

As you know, there are different definitions for shyness, social anxiety, and a diagnosis of social phobia/social anxiety disorder. This article is meant to target a wide range of people who end up at the site.

Any constructive feedback on specific aspects of the article is welcome from you or others.

Thanks,
Drew


----------



## screwjack

Thunder said:


> That has to be the worst article written about SA in many years. Absolutely horrid. You should maybe get someone who knows the difference between shyness and social anxiety to write something.
> 
> I remember when SA was an actual illness, not some weird version of shyness. If this definition of social anxiety becomes widely accepted I'll never again tell anyone I have social anxiety. Given the weight this article will have on a site like SAS that is quite likely. From now on I have social phobia.


I'm not sure what your gripe is the article is pretty much the same definition i've seen in every manual, self helpbook, or doctor description about SA over the years. Some people have varying degrees of SA and/or specific phobias.


----------



## Becky

> Is Social Anxiety Always a Bad Thing?
> No! Anxiety is a normal and healthy part of being human. It mobilizes our bodies and minds to take action in dangerous or unhealthy situations. Without anxiety, we would probably not be alive - it is what tells us to get out of the way of the bus heading right toward us or to get that 3-week-old cough looked at. Social anxiety is no different. Social anxiety helps us to remain sensitive to the feelings and needs of others, which is a core foundation of cooperation and building relationships. Even strong social anxiety can occasionally be useful; for that job interview, we'll likely do better if we're extra careful in choosing our words and our outfits.


I think that paragraph should read 'Is Anxiety Always a Bad Thing'. Of course everyone has anxiety, anxiety is normal and does keep up safe. Social Anxiety, on the other hand, is not normal.



> When Does Social Anxiety Become a Problem?
> 
> Social anxiety becomes a problem only when it is so severe that it is excessive or outside the "norm," and when it causes major problems in our overall functioning and quality of life. When our social anxiety leads us to consistently avoid social situations, to be very distressed when exposed to them, to have excessive fears of being negatively judged by others, or to miss out on things that we otherwise strongly want or need to do, mental health professionals may consider a diagnosis of Social Phobia (also known as Social Anxiety Disorder) (American Psychiatric Association, 2000).


Social Anxiety is always a problem. I can't think of a time in my life that my SA has not been a problem. I feel that the vibe the article gives off downplays the seriousness of SA. It makes it sound like SA is something normal that everyone lives with.



"screwjack" said:


> I'm not sure what your gripe is the article is pretty much the same definition I've seen in every manual, self helpbook, or doctor description about SA over the years. Some people have varying degrees of SA and/or specific phobias


 That's the problem right there. One doctor or writer takes the description from another and soon the real meaning of Social Anxiety is lost. This article is just one more in a long line of articles that downplay SA and make it sound like it's no big deal.


----------



## millenniumman75

Social phobia is specific. The definitions provided here are from doctors. Yes, they are educated, but it usually helps to get patient input.


----------



## screwjack

Becky said:


> I think that paragraph should read 'Is Anxiety Always a Bad Thing'. Of course everyone has anxiety, anxiety is normal and does keep up safe. Social Anxiety, on the other hand, is not normal.


Social anxiety is normal. Some people really are just shy and everyone has problems getting up to give a speech or just introducing themselves for the first time.



> Social Anxiety is always a problem. I can't think of a time in my life that my SA has not been a problem. I feel that the vibe the article gives off downplays the seriousness of SA. It makes it sound like SA is something normal that everyone lives with.


It's a problem if it effects your life, some people don't have social anxiety *disorder* (this word is the key difference) and they can regulate it. I can understand being touchy about it, I myself have crippling SAD to the point where I can barely leave the house. But I try to seperate myself from the disorder and look at it objectively.



> That's the problem right there. One doctor or writer takes the description from another and soon the real meaning of Social Anxiety is lost. This article is just one more in a long line of articles that downplay SA and make it sound like it's no big deal.


Doctors who themselves have had social anxiety have contributed or aknowledged this definition.

I don't know I liked the article but the definition from painfully shy is still my "favorite"

"the experience of apprehension or worry that arises from the possibility, either real or imagined, that one will be evaluated or judged in some manner by others."

Because it aknowledges that sometimes people really are judging us and looking down at us as much as we think they are but the problem lies in the SAD and not reality.


----------



## Atticus

Brian,

We've discussed this before, way back. I know you have a very strong concern that Social Anxiety Disorder be described in a way that is clearly distinct from shyness. I don't feel as strongly about it, at least not in this context. For the purposes of research, proper medication, etc, the greater precision is a good thing. But those decisions aren't made here as a result of that article. I believe its for informational purposes, and I find it informative.


----------



## Drew

The article has been updated to include a list of definitions of the various terms for clarity:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/disorder/#what


----------



## Thunder

Atticus said:


> Brian,
> 
> We've discussed this before, way back. I know you have a very strong concern that Social Anxiety Disorder be described in a way that is clearly distinct from shyness. I don't feel as strongly about it, at least not in this context. For the purposes of research, proper medication, etc, the greater precision is a good thing. But those decisions aren't made here as a result of that article. I believe its for informational purposes, and I find it informative.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7967851.stm
That article was in my mail this morning, it's just another in a long and growing series of "news" articles just like it.
People with social anxiety are becoming laughing stocks. People who actually suffer from a real and debilitating illness are being marginalized and this new article from SAS, although I know it is well intentioned, is not helping matters. Quite the opposite.
At some point we're going to need to be our own advocates and take a stand against trivializing social anxiety or it's going to become worse than when it was an unknown illness.


----------



## downbutnotout

Thunder said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7967851.stm
> That article was in my mail this morning, it's just another in a long and growing series of "news" articles just like it.
> People with social anxiety are becoming laughing stocks. People who actually suffer from a real and debilitating illness are being marginalized and this new article from SAS, although I know it is well intentioned, is not helping matters. Quite the opposite.
> At some point we're going to need to be our own advocates and take a stand against trivializing social anxiety or it's going to become worse than when it was an unknown illness.


I hate the bbc for making that "article" absolute trash. The standards of the bbc online is atrocious. So many crappy people work for the website, and their use of language is like that of a 5 year old!


----------



## downbutnotout

downbutnotout said:


> I hate the bbc for making that "article" absolute trash. The standards of the bbc online is atrocious. So many crappy people work for the website, and their use of language is like that of a 5 year old!


I just sent a complaint to the bbc about their article. I hope loads of people do it. Shockingly insensitive article in my opinion.


----------



## tigerlilly

Thunder said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7967851.stm
> That article was in my mail this morning, it's just another in a long and growing series of "news" articles just like it.
> People with social anxiety are becoming laughing stocks. People who actually suffer from a real and debilitating illness are being marginalized and this new article from SAS, although I know it is well intentioned, is not helping matters. Quite the opposite.
> At some point we're going to need to be our own advocates and take a stand against trivializing social anxiety or it's going to become worse than when it was an unknown illness.


that is terrible. the problem isn't the "existence" of those disorders (which in my opinion are perfectly valid disorders anyway), like the column implies, but the doctors that don't know how to diagnose them and give a prescription to every client that comes through the door. morons.


----------



## Jrock

Thunder said:


> I remember when SA was an actual illness, not some weird version of shyness. If this definition of social anxiety becomes widely accepted I'll never again tell anyone I have social anxiety. Given the weight this article will have on a site like SAS that is quite likely. From now on I have social phobia.


Whats the problem with linking shyness and SAD into the same camp? They both have similar and overlapping traits. Both cause social withdrawal, lack of self confidence, and a host of many secondary disorders. I'm willing to bet biologically speaking both are linked to the same areas of the brain

I look forward to your answer


----------



## RyanJ

Jrock said:


> Whats the problem with linking shyness and SAD into the same camp? They both have similar and overlapping traits. Both cause social withdrawal, lack of self confidence, and a host of many secondary disorders. I'm willing to bet biologically speaking both are linked to the same areas of the brain
> 
> I look forward to your answer


I would hesitate to concentrate on the overlapping traits (behaviors caused), and instead focus on how the conditions are experienced by people who have them.

This might not be a good example, but it draws on my experiences. I think of shyness as similar to the feeling you get when you are a learning driver that has never driven on public roads before. You are not sure what to expect and are somewhat nervous. The sensation can be overcome, however, and you become more comfortable as you spend time driving and gain experience.

The experience of SA seems more like the feelings of a driver who has been traumatized by an extremely negative experience while on the road and can not easily bring him/herself to drive again because of the reaction experienced when even attempting to do so (and yes, this part is a hypothetical and not a personal example).

This might not be the best example, but in any case...

Social anxiety, I think, is much more focused on the dread of anticipatory anxiety and is also different from how I experienced shyness in that repeated exposure to the feared situation (even if all situations have positive outcomes) does not seem to diminish the anxiety in any way. I think I exhibited shyness in some situations when I was younger, but there was never a sense of dread beforehand , and repeated exposure to the feared situation usually let to a reduction in my feelings of shyness and the resulting behaviors.


----------



## Jrock

RyanJ said:


> .


I'm not certain where you were going with all that, but I believe that the aformentioned subject is driven deeper then your explanation. There is such a thing as people having SOCIAL SKILLS but experiencing problems with Shyness/SAD. I believe the real solution is to figure out why, then resolve the issue.


----------



## Desperate

I knew there was a way to get over it on my own!!!! You can literally be your own therapist!!!! We can do it!!!!


----------



## RyanJ

Jrock said:


> I'm not certain where you were going with all that, but I believe that the aformentioned subject is driven deeper then your explanation. There is such a thing as people having SOCIAL SKILLS but experiencing problems with Shyness/SAD. I believe the real solution is to figure out why, then resolve the issue.


The example might have been a little suspect, I admit, but the last paragraph did explain the two key differences that I experienced between shyness and SAD.

I have read that shyness and SAD are two disorders on the same continuum of suffering. SAD would, of course, be on the extreme end of the experience. For me, the experience of social anxiety is distinct from shyness in that the former brings a great degree of anticipatory anxiety, feelings of wanting to escape and avoid the situation at all costs, and the perceived need to significantly change my daily routines and activities.


----------



## Jrock

Maybe....but someone who is shy more then likely will develop SAD and all those symptoms you described. I believe shyness/SAD will be labeled on the same pendulum scale varying in different degrees.


----------



## RyanJ

Jrock said:


> Maybe....but someone who is shy more then likely will develop SAD and all those symptoms you described. I believe shyness/SAD will be labeled on the same pendulum scale varying in different degrees.


Well, that could be... I think my experience of shyness and SAD is probably a bit different than some here. My shyness was mostly gone by age 18, but a couple really crappy experiences about a year ago (there was a four year gap) caused what I could only describe as social anxiety.

I think if anything is clear, it's that there is definitely a need for more research in this area.


----------



## Jrock

RyanJ said:


> I think if anything is clear, it's that there is definitely a need for more research in this area.


absolutly


----------

